# NYX Round Lipstick Help!



## prncezz (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi There

I decided to take advantage of the Nonpareil Boutique sale and order a few NYX products. I haven't tried any NYX products yet so I am ordering a couple eyeshadows and I'd also like to purchase a lipstick. 

What I am looking for is a shade that is very light. I want to be able to wear this color with bold eyeshadows so more attention is drawn to my eyes. Hopefully you all know what I am talking about =)

I have NW15 skin if that matters! Thank you guys ♥

NYX Round LipStick : Lip stick : Lips : Cosmetics : Makeup|Creamy and moisturizing lipstick - Nonpareil Boutique


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jul 3, 2008)

I really like Circe. Its a nude matte lipstick that is great for pairing with dramatic eyes.
I also like Cinnamon Sugar as it is a nude color lipstick with a bit of frost in it. 

I see that the lipsticks are on sale for .99 cents. And just so you know, that is always the price for NYX round lipsticks at CherryCulture.com.


----------



## Brittni (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMac26* 

 
_I really like Circe. Its a nude matte lipstick that is great for pairing with dramatic eyes.
I also like Cinnamon Sugar as it is a nude color lipstick with a bit of frost in it. 

I see that the lipsticks are on sale for .99 cents. And just so you know, that is always the price for NYX round lipsticks at CherryCulture.com. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No it's not. The NYX round lipsticks are *$2.00* on CherryCulture.com.


----------



## prncezz (Jul 3, 2008)

Which one of those two is your favorite? Does one of them have a bit more of a pinkish tone to it than the other?

And yeah.. I went to CherryCulture but it said they were $2! And also, the eyeshadows on Nonpareil Boutique are cheaper right now than on CherryCulture (or at least i think so? they are on for 3.95!)


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_No it's not. The NYX round lipsticks are *$2.00* on CherryCulture.com._

 
wow. It was 99 cents when I brought 9 of them two weeks ago! can't believe they change the price


----------



## Brittni (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutiebe2* 

 
_wow. It was 99 cents when I brought 9 of them two weeks ago! can't believe they change the price_

 
I KNOW! I always heard about them being .99 cents on CherryCulture and never took the opportunity to buy them. I looked a few nights ago because I wanted to stock up on some gorgeous colors and lo & behold!

prncezz - NessasaryMakeup.com has a lot of NYX lipstick swatches. Check her site out!


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jul 3, 2008)

Thats lame that they raised the prices!!! GRR!


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jul 3, 2008)

Oops! Sorry. I didn't mean to spread false information. The last two times I have bought lipstick it said 0.99 cents. Maybe I was just too excited about cheap lipstick to notice it was a sale. So again. Sorry!

But I personally like Cinnamon Sugar better because it has a bit of frost, and I like frost more than matte. 
You can find swatches of NYX lipsticks on makeupalley.com.


----------



## COBI (Jul 3, 2008)

My prices were the same as Cherry Culture's when I checked recently.  I haven't heard from NYX that my costs are going up.  Hopefully, I won't be receiving an increase e-mail from NYX.


----------



## prncezz (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for your help everyone!
I am going to go with Cinnamon Sugar!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, I just bought 31 lipsticks from cherryculture when they were .99 and when then they offering 10% off of $50 order and everything I ordered included $1 Kissywear e/s was 41.24 for for 47 pieces of makeup.

The lipsticks are popular, so get them a .99cents if you can.

Rea, Circe, Creamy Beige are good nudes.


----------



## prncezz (Jul 3, 2008)

After much consideration... (and looking at swatches) I believe I am going to go with Circe instead. Thanks to everyone for their help though! I really appreciate it all. ♥


----------

